# Constant itching



## Little doggy (Feb 17, 2016)

I would like to know if scratching and chewing could be an anxiety issue. Anyone got thoughts on that. Also, is bathing once a week too often. Thank you. He is a neutered male and 4 yrs. Old


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I do not know about chewing but Yes, scratching can be an anxiety issue and especially if the dog spends time alone and is not stimulated enough both physically and mentally. I think for bathing it depends on you and your dog. Sammy does not like it to be in the water as much and bathing once a week is not like a requirement. So i normally bath him when maybe he spend a lot of time outdoors, in the mud or something.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Bathing once a week is likely too often and you could be drying out his skin. Perhaps cut back to once every 2 to 4 weeks or longer unless the dog is actually dirty (aka jumped into a mud puddle) and see if that helps the itching.

Also maybe go see a vet?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is the scratching and chewing a new thing? 
Have you ruled out fleas or mites or a contact or food allergy?
Why do you think your dog is stressed?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What shampoo do you use on him. I would definitely cut back on the bathing. Mine only get a bath at the groomers or if they get very mucky.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I agree on the bathing. I save it for fox poo rolling. Then its an absolute necessity!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Also agree on the bathing. I wouldn't do it more than once a month unless absolutely necessary. Brushing regularly helps to remove dirt and mud once it's dry. Itching & chewing can also be a stress/anxiety symptom.


----------

